# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Mijn tip door mijn huisarts bij erectieprobleem

## mijnkleintje

Voor mij is een erectieprobleem gelukkig tot de verleden tijd gekomen nadat ik met mijn huisarts verschillende dingen heb geprobeerd. Zo werd naar mijn eten gekeken, mijn dagritme en eigenlijk werd het er gewoon niet beter op. Hierna werd eens geprobeerd met viagra. Het werkte wel, maar uiteindelijk reageerde ik er heel fel op en ik was weer terug bij af. Hierna werd ik gezet op Kamagra. Het werkt net zo goed als viagra, alleen ik was er niet allergisch voor. Volgens de huisarts reageren er veel mensen goed op en ik behoor tot die groep. Ik kan het medicijn dan ook van harte aanraden!

----------

